# Don't cha just hate people who...



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

...cant make decision's for themselves?

People who seem totally incapable of doing anything for themselves and ask on forums for advice about EVERYTHING!

:- IM A bit cold. Do you think i should get up and do a bit, or put the heating on? Advise greatly appreciated.

:- I'm nearly out of petrol but i wont use my car for the next couple of days. So should i fill it up now or wait till i next need to use it?

:- I'm hungry i think il have some beans on toast. Is there a _how to_ link anywhere?

:- I'm pretty tired now so im going to bed. Has anybody had any experience with this? Is it easy or should i get someone in?

Not a million miles away from whats sometimes written. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

-------/\-----\0/---


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Agreed, but I'm looking forward to the answers, particularly the beans on toast lesson as I may possibly be working away from home soon...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> ...cant make decision's for themselves?
> 
> People who seem totally incapable of doing anything for themselves and ask on forums for advice about EVERYTHING!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

ResB said:


> Agreed, but I'm looking forward to the answers, particularly the beans on toast lesson as I may possibly be working away from home soon...


http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-mak ... s-on-toast


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> ...cant make decision's for themselves?


I'm not too sure.............. I'll see what other people think before I comment


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sparks001 said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, but I'm looking forward to the answers, particularly the beans on toast lesson as I may possibly be working away from home soon...
> ...


Isn't the internet excellent.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Don't cha just hate people who...


Use 'cha' instead of 'you'... :wink:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't cha just hate people who...
> ...


Damn. Beat me to it.
Must get out of bed earlier. 
But how can I do that?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

qooqiiu:- I'm nearly out of petrol but i wont use my car for the next couple of days. So should i fill it up now or wait till i next need to use it?[/quote said:


> Actually this reminds me of a review of a new Skoda I read a couple of years ago. It was obvious that the journalist didn't want to say anything negative about the car. For some reason the car had a piddling small fuel tank which the journalist managed to get around by saying that this was in fact an advantage because it meant that you didn't have to spend a lot of time at the petrol station filling up. :roll:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > ...cant make decision's for themselves?
> ...


......hmmmm me neither :?

......am I being too indecisive? - I'm not sure....... :roll:

.......and with the beans on toast thing, should one butter the toast.....? [smiley=huh2.gif]

.......oh dear - just MORE dilemas to keep me awake at night........ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

phodge said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't cha just hate people who...
> ...


 :lol: Trust me i thought long and hard before writing that.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


.....& add to them those that say "arks" instead of ask, "chimley" instead of chimney..... :x

.....people that moan about people moaning....... :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

mrs coope said:


> .....& add to them those that say "arks" instead of ask, "chimley" instead of chimney.....


Never heard anyone say either of those :?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > .....& add to them those that say "arks" instead of ask, "chimley" instead of chimney.....
> ...


..... & you're from Essex? ........You do surprise me.........!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

There seems to be alot of this recently, with increasingly random posts made in mobile phone text-style language either to increase their post count or just pass the time. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> qooqiiu:- I'm nearly out of petrol but i wont use my car for the next couple of days. So should i fill it up now or wait till i next need to use it?[/quote:uv5j1h1a said:
> 
> 
> > Actually this reminds me of a review of a new Skoda I read a couple of years ago. It was obvious that the journalist didn't want to say anything negative about the car. For some reason the car had a piddling small fuel tank which the journalist managed to get around by saying that this was in fact an advantage because it meant that you didn't have to spend a lot of time at the petrol station filling up. :roll:
> ...


----------

